# Roker Pier



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Had a wonder out with the camera for a wee bit but it wasn't until I got where I was going I realised the battery was about dead D'oh:wall:

Anyway got a few I was happy with, battery now on charge and might get out and try some night stuff later.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Epic, loving these...im not so much into HDR but these are realy nicely done.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Like the lead in line pooma  The waves half come over there don't they lol


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah the waves do get up there when it's rough, pier is closed at the minute which I was a bit sick at because I was wanting to try some stuff on there as well.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shots :thumb: 

C&C?

Maxtor.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

C+C always welcome, I still consider myself a newbie as I don't do half as much as I should with the camera. More than happy to hear what people really think and tbh prefer brutal honesty.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I've lightened up the colour shot, I don't know why but I like the under exposed look for some reason and probably a habit I need to get out of as I do it with alot of my stuff.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

pooma said:


> C+C always welcome, I still consider myself a newbie as I don't do half as much as I should with the camera. More than happy to hear what people really think and tbh prefer brutal honesty.


Ok, I like it, here is how I see it.

Lower would be good, I feel that I am looking for a bit more sky. I like the drift wood in the shot but the boot prints on the right distract from it, also, the horizon does not look right, Skew right?

The crashing waves, the way the wall meets the two light houses are a pretty fine bit of photography and the slight hint of sea wall weed colour works for me.

Maxtor.


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

Loved the first pic...everything in roker is black and white


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

So you like the irony there auditek.

Maxtor, thanks for the input, I totally agree the shot would've been better taken lower to bring in more sky but that's as low as my tripod would go, could've dug into the sand I was on I suppose.

I've tried to straighten the horizon but think it's a bit distorted due the fact this was took with my 18-55 kit lens at 18mm.

Thanks again, I'm going to try and get out more and more and as I've said C+C is always welcomed on any of my shots be it good or bad, Critique is one of the best ways to learn in my eyes.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Maybe a grad would help the sky either physical or in pp 

Phil


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

pooma said:


> Had a wonder out with the camera for a wee bit but it wasn't until I got where I was going I realised the battery was about dead D'oh:wall:
> 
> Anyway got a few I was happy with, battery now on charge and might get out and try some night stuff later.


Very atmospheric.

BTW, was it your picture that was submitted for the BBC NE Calender for August(?) competition? looked very similar time of day etc.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

centenary said:


> Very atmospheric.
> 
> BTW, was it your picture that was submitted for the BBC NE Calender for August(?) competition? looked very similar time of day etc.


Nope, not me:wave:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

For me its far too 'busy' with a lot of things going on within it such as the clouds, sea, stones, pier, lighthouse, driftwood etc. 

The HDR makes it look artificial, the black and white is better, but blacks look a little muddy and the driftwood is purple? The horizon needs straightening. 

A focus, perhaps a zoom onto the lighthouse with the pier arching around would be preferable imo.


----------

